# Small house 5 minutes from Branson, MO, the Country Music Capital of the Ozarks



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

This is a 2 bedroom, 1 bath home located just 5 minutes from Branson, MO in Hollister, MO. It would make a great weekend house to be used by you or your friends or family. Branson is the Country Music Capital of the Ozarks and home of Silver Dollar City. Many country music stars have theaters in Branson including Dolly Parton. There is lots and lots to do in Branson. I have posted a picture of the outside of the house. Here is the link so you can copy and paste it in your browser and see the listing. 

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...rel-St_Hollister_MO_65672_M77280-43232#photo2


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice looking home!


----------

